
Snap is reportedly about to launch its own gaming platform - mikece
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/27/snap-is-reportedly-about-to-launch-its-own-gaming-platform/
======
MagnitudeFC
why isn't there more excitement around this? This could be huge for SNAP

